# Military member in Italy on Mt. Etna for 3yrs...



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Luuuuucky!!! Man I would have reenlisted in a heartbeat if I could have got Italy. 173rd?


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

No I am down in Sicily with the Public Works Department. I am a Navy Seabee.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

pyrobee said:


> No I am down in Sicily with the Public Works Department. I am a Navy Seabee.


Haha woops I saw Italy and jumped to conclusions... But that kicks ass anyhow :thumbsup:


----------

